# Employer Going Extreme As Jobs Getting Less



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

For those who are looking in coming or migrate to Australia to work and survive, please consider this carefully. Australia job market in IT and other fields including government sector is shrinking in an extremely fast manner. With Ibm and Telstra slashing thousands of jobs are reported examples but the actual situation may be even worse. Almost every month cases are reported of closing down of factory on the TV. Government is also slashing job even in the most needed Center Link department where welfare is offered by government. This scenario has actually favor employer because there are hundreds of equally highly skilled worker waiting for the same job and guess what, you will be pushed to the limit and beyond or even abuse because the employer will not even think twice to replace anyone when hundreds of people waiting in the queue to replace you. So, fact of life or living a dream, make the right choice. l am keeping the options open myself because even being working very hard but does not find the job environment here are not only discriminating but full of bully. Just too harsh to realized after so many years been here, this is what l still have to live through.


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Sorry you're having such a bad time. I have also been unsuccessfully looking for work because I am either too qualified or not qualified enough, and in many instances, have been discriminated against because of my age (51!). Honestly don't know how much discrimination people are facing whether racist or ageist, but simply with so many people looking for work employers have the ability to pick and choose who they want.

Over the past few months I have been getting workplace counselling for application skills, which jobs I should be applying for etc. and it is starting to pay off. Maybe you should look at getting something like that as well.

I have had counselling through DEEWR (Department Education Employment and Workplace Relations) and my university. However, if you're not an Australian citizen I know that there are many migrant centres that would be able to help you. Please don't think they can't help because they will and they are very good at what they do.

Good luck and just hang in there!


----------



## amor e fé (Jun 19, 2012)

F&J said:


> Sorry you're having such a bad time. I have also been unsuccessfully looking for work because I am either too qualified or not qualified enough, and in many instances, have been discriminated against because of my age (51!). Honestly don't know how much discrimination people are facing whether racist or ageist, but simply with so many people looking for work employers have the ability to pick and choose who they want.
> 
> Over the past few months I have been getting workplace counselling for application skills, which jobs I should be applying for etc. and it is starting to pay off. Maybe you should look at getting something like that as well.
> 
> ...


Can you please point me in the direction of Migrant services for job search?
My hubby has applied for litirally hundreds of jobs and been to a only a few trials - its his english letting him down, hes getting better but in the meantime we need to eat!

So hard starting life together like this....

Thanks


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Depends on where you are. If your husband is having difficulty with his English I do know the Smith Family (at least here in New South Wales) have in home tutors come and help with English literacy. In fact, I start training as an English literacy tutor fairly shortly, mostly because of the stories I have read on this forum about newcomers having trouble.

Are there any migrant services near you? If you're having trouble finding them let me know and I will look them up for you and see what we can do. 

But in the meantime don't give up hope! I have been to job interviews where 600 people have applied for the same job, so we have a bigger problem with unemployment than the government is letting us know.

In the meantime look up the Immigrant services and the Smith Family for your English literacy or let me know your location and I will see what I can do from here. 

Here's good luck to all of us!


----------



## amor e fé (Jun 19, 2012)

Thanks for the reply, we are in Melbourne. I tried to look it up, but I could only see services for children, any assistance you could give would be greatly appreciated


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

The first place to start would be ames.net.au they offer employment services to migrants as well as English courses for the workplace. Employment services such as resume and job application assistance are great and that is probably the best place to start. Quite often people are applying for the wrong job and don't realise it (I was doing that). I'm not sure of your visa situation but ames may be able to help with government assistance as well even though Centrelink benefits are not payable until two years there may be some sort of assistance they can give you. 

Just remember that it's not always about racial discrimination, with so many people looking for work the employers quite often employ people that have personal contacts with them. Most jobs are word of mouth or come from personal contacts so don't get too discouraged.

Let me know how you get on with AMES!


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

Hello... Very interesting post.

I'm also having a hard time finding a job. I'm trying very hard, and I'm not even near of giving up.

The website you sent is a very good one, but they are in Melbourne. I'm in Sydney. Do you know any other organisation here?

Thank you very much


----------



## amor e fé (Jun 19, 2012)

F&J said:


> The first place to start would be ames.net.au they offer employment services to migrants as well as English courses for the workplace. Employment services such as resume and job application assistance are great and that is probably the best place to start. Quite often people are applying for the wrong job and don't realise it (I was doing that). I'm not sure of your visa situation but ames may be able to help with government assistance as well even though Centrelink benefits are not payable until two years there may be some sort of assistance they can give you.
> 
> Just remember that it's not always about racial discrimination, with so many people looking for work the employers quite often employ people that have personal contacts with them. Most jobs are word of mouth or come from personal contacts so don't get too discouraged.
> 
> Let me know how you get on with AMES!


Thanks very much - missed this post. Just looking now, will show my husband and hopefully we can get some sort of direction. Will let everyone know 

Bless


----------



## amor e fé (Jun 19, 2012)

Ok, so I called AMES, but they only help people on centrelink payments. Even with help to learn English. So frustrating. Thanks for the suggestion however.

Anyone else know of any other options?


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

I am having difficulty believing that AMES only help people on Centrelink payments!!!! Okay let me think on this, I am speaking to some people here in Sydney and Newcastle about similar difficulties for newcomers and I will try and get something further from them. Sorry about AMES but they deserve a kick in the backside!


----------



## Xyzaus (Jun 17, 2013)

F&J said:


> I am having difficulty believing that AMES only help people on Centrelink payments!!!! Okay let me think on this, I am speaking to some people here in Sydney and Newcastle about similar difficulties for newcomers and I will try and get something further from them. Sorry about AMES but they deserve a kick in the backside!


Thanks for the update F&J. What amorefé wrote makes sense to me. When I call agencies one of the first questions is: are you a permanent resident or citizen? When I say I'm waiting for a decision on my partner visa, I feel like the conversation ends there. It is very frustating that even in big cities (I'm in Sydney) is difficult to get a job.

I'm not giving up, but I just feel very sad. It's very depressing to get rejections after rejections, specially for jobs that I feel like I would be a perfect fit.


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

For those people in Sydney trying to get help with English lessons try the Smith Family. They do have English lessons for migrants but I am not sure about the Centrelink payment bit, as far as I am concerned if you are having trouble with English you should be given free help. Workwise, well, we're all in the same boat there. But if you are having trouble with English, which we all know will make getting a job really difficult, I am going to ring around tomorrow to find what services are available to people who are not receiving welfare and I am going to find out state by state. 

Give me a few days .. I will be back ..


----------



## F&J (May 23, 2013)

Before I go if you are having trouble with English try and mix more with Australians. The best way to learn the language is to speak it daily with local people. Talk to your neigbours, people at the shops things like that. Speak English at home to practice but always speak your native language to your children because they have to be able to speak both languages fluently.


----------



## consensual (Mar 17, 2013)

To be frank, it is not only the English language issue. What l experience for myself was there are a lot of bullies in Australia work place. This again may sound negative and depends on what group of people you are mixing with but you will definitely feel it when you are target ted. l myself have seems to go through this a lot lucky me. But some also feedback that they have been well accepted not sure why. All depends. 
l love Australia but l also found disappointment when l try to find welcome hands.


----------

